# Has anybody done a Home Exchange?



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, Just wondered if anyone had ever done a home exchange.

We are contemplating exchanging our Auckland home next year.

Might be a chance for anyone doing a recce visit to NZ to save money on accommodation.


----------

